# Help Protect the San Miguel River!!!



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

So, this will not only affect the San Miguel's flows, but also the flows you're trying to secure on the Lower Dolores? So sad.
Thank you guys for everything you're doing.


----------



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

Ok all you western sloppers please chime in on this survey. I know that most of my paddling buddies in Montrose and GrandJunction love the San Miquel for it's diverse sections of whitewater. It does normally have a short acceptable window of flows, usually only about 8 weeks, but 4 distinctly different runs keeping everyone happy. Not sure us kayakers will influence water decisions as much as farmers or even fly-fishermen will, but I filled out the survey. Good luck!!!


----------

